# Kleines Notebook mit langer Akkulaufzeit und passabler Geschwindigkeit gesucht!



## Degenar (23. August 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich benötige ein nettes kleines Notebook das möglichst elegant und ohne
bling bling krams ist.

Anforderungen:

-größe sollt keinesfalls 15,6" überschreiten (ca. 14" optimal), da es jeden Tag mit zur Hochschule etc. mot soll

-Akkulaufzeit sollte schon länger als 4 Stunden sein (würde auch gegen Aufpreis ein stärkeres Akku kaufen, wenn es für das gegebene Notebook eines gibt)

-vernünftige wlan anbindung an meine avm fritzbox 7270

-der Prozessor sollte keine Trantüte sein (ich hasse lange wartezeiten)

-Spieletauglich sollte er insofern sein, dass er jedenfalls Counterstrike-Sourche schafft (eine Gaming "Maschine" hab ich ja zuhause)

-HDMI anschluss!!!!

-(eSata) nicht so wichtig

*Budget:*
Es sollte nicht mehr ausgegeben werden als es Sinnvoll ist..
Ich denke die oberste Preisgrenze liegt bei 700€ .. lieber weniger..


Gruß Degenar


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2010)

Da würd ich Dir ein Acer timeline empfehlen, die haben ne sehr gute Akkulaufzeit in der Preisklasse. 

Hier mit nem core i5 Acer Aspire TimelineX 4820TG-434G32Mnks, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.PSG02.172) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder auch core i3: Acer Aspire TimelineX 4820TG-354G50Mnks, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.PSG02.151/LX.PSG02.177) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

die Graka reicht mehr als Locker, damit könntest Du sogar so was wie CoD MW2 auf kow noch gut spielen.


----------



## Degenar (23. August 2010)

Geht es günstiger ?
Mehr als Counterstrike-Source muss wirklich nicht laufen..

Möchte aber keine langen ladezeiten bei Dokumenten etc....

Wäre cool wenn das Notebook in so eine Tasche passen würde:
Fossil Bryant Braun MBG1161 200 Leder Laptop Tasche,Messenger Bag Accessoires Fossil Taschen Laptop-Taschen Herren


--> Wie wäre das ?

Acer Aspire 4625G-P324G32Mns (LX.PSH02.031) Multimedia Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


oder das

Acer Aspire TimelineX 4820TZG-P604G32Mnks (LX.R2L02.002) Multimedia Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


oder das

Notebooks LENOVO U450P *4GB RAM & 512MB ATI GRAFIK*

oder das 

Acer Aspire TimelineX 4820T-333G25Mn (LX.PSN02.007) Multimedia Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


*
--> das erste in der obigen liste ist bisher mein favorit...was sagt ihr dazu ???*


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2010)

Wenn es Dir lieber ist, etwas zu sparen, dann ist das auch völlig o.k. - die CPU hab ich halt extra möglichst stark ausgesucht bei meinem Tipp.


----------



## Degenar (24. August 2010)

Übersteigt nur leider mein Budget.
Meine eigenen Vorschlägen fehlen allerdings auch Dinge die ich mir eigentlich wünsche:

-mattes Display bzw. eines mit dem man eben auch gut draußen Arbeiten kann
-eSATA (hab mir ne externe 2,5" mit Esata gekauft...ist aber nicht das wichtigste)

......
Habe gehört es kommt bald eine neue Timeline Serie von Acer raus...weiß jemand etwas wie z.B. Termine ? 


Gruß Degenar


----------



## STSLeon (24. August 2010)

Wie hoch ist den dein Bugdet überhaupt? Die Angabe fehlt vollkommen


----------



## Degenar (24. August 2010)

*Zitat (siehe Oben):*



> Budget:
> Es sollte nicht mehr ausgegeben werden als es Sinnvoll ist..
> Ich denke die oberste Preisgrenze liegt bei 700€ .. lieber weniger..


----------



## Degenar (26. August 2010)

Bin mit dem hier am hadern...:

Acer Aspire 4820TZG-P604G32Mnks W7HP64 Datenblatt - Notebooks - computeruniverse.net


hat jemand einen Tipp ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2010)

Das ist sehr gut für den Preis, aber es ist alles andere als klein mit seinen 17 Zoll ^^


----------



## Iceananas (26. August 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist sehr gut für den Preis, aber es ist alles andere als klein mit seinen 17 Zoll ^^



17? Das ist ein 14 Zoller.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2010)

Mist, ich hatte da wohl parallel nen anderen Link offen 


Nee, das ist ja fast das gleiche wie das mit dem core i3, was ich oben schon postete. Die CPu ist halt schwächer, aber sonst ist das an sich vergleichbar gut.


----------

